# Grinder but no crema, why ?



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been using a basic Gaggia pure espresso for the last year. I have managed to get some decent shots out if, but get little or no crema. I knew from reading some of the posts that, until i got a grinder things would not improve much. So I saved up and got myself a rocky rancilio, which I have wanted for ages. Also I bought myself I decent tamper as I wasn't originally aware how important it is. I have played around with the grind to get the shot timing right and am using good beans from hasbeen. However still no crema to speak of ! I couldn't believe it if anything the is even less than when I was using pre ground ? I'm puzzled, perhaps someone can help.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Must be frustrating when you do everything right but still don't get the result. Unless your machine is acting up, I would suspect that it's either the grind size or the dose, or both. I'm presuming that this machine uses a normal portafilter, not one of the crema enhancing ones? If so, you should try grinding fine enough with your Rocky to choke it - ie, the grind is so small that water won't pass through it. You should still be able to choke it even if your dose is incorrect. From that point you can back off the grinder and try again. You can then make sure that you're using enough coffee. By then you should be getting crema.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm, thats curious.

Weight of dose, grind fineness and tamping pressure would be the variables o play with i reckon. First getting the weight consistent would be my starting point - 16g iirc for the Gaggia would be a good start (one of the Gaggia gurus will surely confirm if I`m right). I assume you have got a practiced tamp but do check and aim for 25-30lb with consistency being the key so as to minimize the tamp as a variable. Then, tweak the grind.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Bean freshness would be the main decider. As long as you're getting between 1-3 fl oz in anywhere between about 15-whenever seconds (not recommended!







) however long you should get some crema, it shouldn't be too difficult to achieve.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Beans 3 days old (maybe too fresh) I know I should be getting crema, but it's not happening. I did also choke it and then back of on the grind, but same poor result ? I am using a normal porta filter 58mm basket, trying to tamp consistently.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What temperature is the water? How long is the machien switched on for before pulling the first shot and is the grouphead flushed before engaging the portafilter? Is your portafilter hot also?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Also worth considering what amount/kind of crema you are expecting? HasBean generally roasts quite lightly, and I've tended to find that I get both less crema and lighter colour from HasBean in comparison to some more traditional espresso blends/roasts. That isn't a problem for me - the taste is excellent - but it might not match traditional expectations. That said, I'd still expect to see some crema, so if you're not getting any at all it's likely that it could be improved by adjusting one of the variables other people have asked about


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

This is very odd. Assuming your machine is working correctly you're obivously doing something fundamentally wrong. Maybe the machines not heated up properly and your water is not hot enough or you're not grinding fine enough or tamping hard enough. If you are doing everything right it might be worth testing the pressure on your espresso machine. You need to be getting 9bar+.

This may sound a bit much but perhaps you could put a video up showing everyone your coffee making method. I've done this in the past when I wanted help and it proved very useful.

I don't know what beans you are using but I found I got a huge amount of crema from Blake blend from hasbean. If you get nothing from these beans then I'd get outside help. The coffee must taste awful?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Just in answer to some of the questions..

Wasn't sure of best wy of measuring water temp, I tried flushing grouphead into cup and measuring but seemed inaccurate, so instead held it under was 150/160 ish.. I give the machine plenty of time to heat up before doing so. I do engage grouphead before plling shot. I am using the starter pack from has bean 5 different coffees I've just finished the loayza, which yielded little crema, now onto jabberwocky, even less crema ! On the same hand I'm getting nice coffee, but the crema would be the icing on the cake so to speak. The Blake is yet to come, so maybe the results will be better ? Testing the bar pressure is not something I would have a clue about, or the money! I thought my recent purchase of the grinder was going to resolve things.. Well I guess I'm doing something wrong, just wish I knew what. Maybe I could try getting a video together, if all else fails..


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Quick update..

I thought today I might have cracked it, I noticed that the water flow theough the grouphead was not right, ie rather than a drip like flow it was like a showerhead, just through a small portion of the head. I dissembled, to find that the two plates were the water flows through were completely clogged ! I cleaned and unblocked every hole then replaced, convinced that my problems would be solved. Wrong! a little more crema but still lacking, big time. However this job obviously needed doing and is something I can now cross of my list. Still I'm puzzled


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I would suggest a good clean and descale next in case you are getting poor water distribution from the grouphead assembly, take the shower plate and the cast plate above it off and give them a soak and scrub too.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeh I have done that, cleaned the shower plate & cast plate, by the way, are they the same ? As they look identical. Anyhow with regards to water, I have I proper filtration system at home and all water used is good. Example kettle has zero scale in it after months of use. However it is another thing to try. Water distribution from grouphead now seems consistent. The only thing I can think of now is tamp, grind and dose. I'm using between 16/19g dose, grinding is varying with the bean, but I'm trying to keep my tamp consistent and then finding a grind which times in at 25/30 secs. The plot thickens !


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Keep with it dude, might be worth grinding a bit finer and tamping a bit lighter to see what happens. Did you manage to check if the machine is getting up to temperature - I have a cheapo digital thermometer with thermocouple attached to the boiler for monitoring machine temperature which i got off Ebay. Handy wee gadget for a few quid, you just have to make sure you get one with enough range as most don`t read above 70 celcius which is no use.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I suggest a video of your process, or some photographs of:

- the ground coffee,

- in the portafilter,

- as the coffee is flowing into your cup/glass, and finally

- the end result.


----------

